# Disney's "Chilling, Thrilling Sounds of the Haunted House"



## LHALLOW

Wow, I still have this album too......and the record player still works too. Thanks for sharing though!!


----------



## Wolfman

I found an audio cassette of this little gem in the "throw-away" bin of a music store several years ago. What can I say....Wham, Bam, I'll take it, Ma'am.


----------



## Halloweiner

Those bins are great sometimes aren't they?

Eckerd's Drugs had a whole bunch of really cheap Halloween Music and Sounds last year. I'm going to have to start collecting them I guess. Seems like there are some great ones that have disappeared from the market as quickly as they appeared. I love those old LP's though. Nothing like it to bring back memories of a childhood Halloween.


----------



## Wolfman

I stumbled across a website dedicated to Spike Lee. He did one of the very first Halloween-realted LP's, called simply "Spike Lee In Stereo". Back in the day, stereo was all the rage. My parents owned it when I was just a kid. I couldn't believe that it's been released on CD!! I ordered it from amazon.com, and am looking forward to dimming the lights and listening to it with my 6 year-old daughter.


----------



## Halloweiner

Sounds cool.


----------



## Halloweiner

Here's my 2nd webpage dedicated to the 1979 version of Disney"s "Chilling, Thrilling Sounds of the haunted House". This version is totally different from the 1960's version.

http://dw56.250free.com/DisneyChilling1979/DisneyChillingSounds1979.html


----------



## Halloweiner

Here's yet another. This one a 1998 re-release of the 1969 record with Ronny Howard and the late Robie Lister as "Mike" and "Karen":

http://dw56.250free.com/HauntedMansionTape/HauntedMansionTape.html


----------



## ragdoll_sally

I think I still have my cassette tape of that from the '80s. I'm gonna have to dig that out...


----------



## HibLaGrande

Man, I had That same record. The moans and groans are awsome! I remember my dad and I using that album to scare the crap out of neighbor kids camping out in a tent in our back yard by sneeking HI-Fi speakers next to the tent .Then playing the cat fight at first kind of quiet then louder...wait.... then the moans.... around midnight in the middle of summer when people had their windows open. After upseting several neighbors  ie. House lights flicking on, kids crying , people in bath robes peeking out their doors, we turned it off... and waited. About an hour later we did it again. Big Fun!

The the Exorsist and Poltergiest were both on TV earlier that night.


----------



## fallfire

Thank's for doin that "Hallodawg". I haven't heard that in a long friggin time. Candy corns to you!!


----------



## Marksin

Wow brings back memories.


----------



## Halloweiner

I know for me too. the 1964 version of the "Chilling, Thrilling" album was the very first record I was allowed to buy for myself. I got it at Woolworth's. I played it at quite a few Halloween parties back then.


----------



## Scary Barry

WOW! I had this album 30 years ago. I played side 2 until it was slick. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you.


----------



## Unk

way cool Halloweiner - I used this album when I did up my parents house for halloween way back in the 70's 
thanks for them memories


----------



## HalloweenEve

I have the original vinyl.


----------



## Halloweiner

That's cool HalloweenEve. I was surprised when I got to looking into these vinyl LPs how many people actually did have them still. I got mine at Woolworth's either Fall of 1969 or 1970. I imagine thousands if not millions of others did too. As you may see from my web page, I also have the 1979 version on vinyl, and also the "The Story and Song From The Haunted Mansion' vinyl LP. I found them all to be fairly readily available on ebay for anyone looking for a copy.


----------



## Desmodus

I had that one too - the original '60s version, that is. Got it when I was a kid.
Totally classic, I haven't been satisfied with any other collection of Halloween sound FX that've I've heard since. 
Those are definitely the most awesome moans and screams, particularly the one that morphs into a horrible yowl... then laughter.


----------



## DaveintheGrave

I've still got my original 1970's vinyl LP. Loved the screams and moans, etc. The martian thing was kind of cheesy. They could have put something better in place of that. I haven't listened to it in a long time, though.


----------



## Halloweiner

Sorry for those trying to listen to the link. I won't be renewing the bandwidth until this coming Friday. This time of year is killer on bandwidth with these Halloween pages. So I limit the amount that I will pay for each month.


----------



## ravenmanor

Thank you Halloweiner,

The 1979 album was something I used when I got started as a kid in this hobby. Very nice to have it again, including the images of the cover. Love it! Thanks.


----------



## Stench

I'm loath to admit it, but this is the very album that my dad used to scare me silly when I was about 8 years old. I remember one incident in particular when he flipped the breakers for the rest of the house except for the den..where the record player was and started the screams and groans track...I remember very well running through the house trying to turn lights on and finally hiding in a corner ready to face satan himself. To this day I don't think he knows how bad it scared me. Perhaps that's why I'm so warped now, hmmm?


----------



## ironmaiden

*Thanks For The Memories*

I had forgotten about that old orange covered album until this thread. Found it and played it on one of our three turntables. My husband still has hundreds of lps.

ironmaiden


----------



## FontGeek

Hey Halloweiner, are these MP3 the original Stereo tracks, or are they reduced down to a single channel (mono)?
Thanks, these bring back some fond memories.
Fontgeek


----------



## Darth Kundalini

Remember it? I've got it!  Only the first track, though.


----------



## Halloweiner

Well I recorded the LP to my PC in Stereo, but I'm not sure if the LP is Stereo or Mono for sure. It doesn't say anywhere on it which it is.


----------



## Darth Kundalini

Halloweiner said:


> Well I recorded the LP to my PC in Stereo, but I'm not sure if the LP is Stereo or Mono for sure. It doesn't say anywhere on it which it is.


Did you check both the record sleeve and the disc itself?


----------



## Halloweiner

Sure did. Doesn't say on eithe rone way or the other.


----------



## Darth Kundalini

Halloweiner said:


> Sure did. Doesn't say on eithe rone way or the other.



I think the LP was originally released in mono, so, that's my guess as to what you have.
Still, it's better than nothing. I'd give my eye teeth for the other tracks.


----------



## Darth Kundalini

Major kudos to Halloweiner for sending me some other tracks from the record.
As Time usually does with vinyl, there was a lot of pops and clicks and a great deal of hiss in them.
Fortunately, I have a digital audio editor called Goldwave. I was able to take out the pops, clicks and hiss and it sounds a lot more listenable now.
If anyone wants the cleaned up versions, please let me know.


----------



## Halloweiner

Did all the tracks come through? I got notice that two of the emails I sent you were not delivered. Do you have a file size limit to your email? Let me know which zip file you did or didn't get please, and I'll try to resend them again.

As for the pops and hiss, I could have removed them with my software as well, but I left them in on purpose. I think that Vinyl LP sound is what appeals to me about the recordings. That's just my feelings about it though.


----------



## Darth Kundalini

I got the following:

Fuses and Explosions
Screams and Groans
Shipwreck
The Birds
The Dogs
Martian Monsters
The Haunted House

Recommend that you do only 2 at a time.
Thanks, though.


----------



## Halloweiner

Ok. I just sent the remaining tracks to you a couple at a time.


----------



## Darth Kundalini

Thanks, I got 'em


----------



## Halloweiner

Do make sure you have 21 tracks. I think 2 or 3 may not have gone through.


----------



## FontGeek

Halloweiner, I wish I had known you were sending these out, I would have had you send them to me as well. When I try to down load them, they come out as quicktime movies (go figure).
Let me know if and when you will do this again, I have been trying to find the two albums for the last 12 years. I had the first one, but it got broken in moving.
Fontgeek


----------



## Darth Kundalini

You are all in luck. I have 12 of the 20 tracks and I have cleaned them up with the aid of my Goldwave Digital Audio Editor. With Filters and Dolbys, I removed the pops and clicks that you usually get from old records and took out the hiss.
In the case of "The Unsafe Bridge", I panned the sound of teh footsteps from Left Channel to Center. It will hopefully give the effect that once he gets right in the middle of that "wooden suspension bridge", _disaster_ strikes! 

Here are the links. Enjoy!

The Haunted House

The Very Long Fuse

The Dogs

Your Pet Cat

Shipwreck!

The Unsafe Bridge

The Birds!

The Martian Monsters

Screams and Groans

Catfight!

A Collection of Creaks

Fuses and Explosions


----------



## Halloweiner

Good job Darth. I sent you the last Track just now.

FontGeek - I sent you a PM.


----------



## Darth Kundalini

TIMMMBERRRRRRRRRR!!!!!


----------



## cooldad

Halloweiner and Darth Kundalini,

Are you doing the same (posting mps's) for the 1979 album on this link:

http://dw56.250free.com/DisneyChilling1979/DisneyChillingSounds1979.html

Would really like to get those also.

Please let us know.


----------



## Darth Kundalini

cooldad said:


> Halloweiner and Darth Kundalini,
> 
> Are you doing the same (posting mps's) for the 1979 album on this link:
> 
> http://dw56.250free.com/DisneyChilling1979/DisneyChillingSounds1979.html
> 
> Would really like to get those also.
> 
> Please let us know.



Hadn't seen that one. Thanks.


----------



## Halloweiner

I don't have software that edits out pops and clicks. Darth didn't ask for these tracks though no. Sorry.

For those interested I have several albums on web pages here:

Disney Album Links Page

I'm working on adding pages for a Dark Shadows album and another LIghts Out album.


----------



## Darth Kundalini

Update:

Here are the Halloween Sounds and Music that I currently have:

Chilling, Thrilling Sounds Of The Haunted House (1964)

Chilling, Thrilling Sounds Of The Haunted House (1979)

Halloween Music


----------



## Rich B

Darth Kundalini said:


> Update:
> 
> Here are the Halloween Sounds and Music that I currently have:
> 
> Chilling, Thrilling Sounds Of The Haunted House (1964)
> 
> Chilling, Thrilling Sounds Of The Haunted House (1979)
> 
> Halloween Music



Is that first link working for anybody else?? I didn't think you could have spaces in a url.... fills them in with %20 

Hmmmm


----------



## Darth Kundalini

Rich B said:


> Is that first link working for anybody else?? I didn't think you could have spaces in a url.... fills them in with %20
> 
> Hmmmm


My bad.

Haunted House 

That should do it.


----------



## Rich B

Brilliant!!

Works great now, thanx!!


----------



## Halloweiner

Darth - The "Dark Shadows" album page is now ready for listening. I'm sure if you want any of the tracks that you will want to edit them with Goldwave also. I personally prefer to leave in the pops and clicks to give the listener the Vinyl LP listening experience, but that's just my preference. As you may see I have linked to your index pages from my Disney webpages as you suggested. Thanks.


----------



## Halloweenville

Thanks for bringing this up. I just pulled my record out. We always played it on Halloween night, opening up the living room window a crack. 

I played it in my current house a couple years ago. I thought I had missed a little ToT and went out to make sure he got his candy. He was about three and his father told me the little one decided not to come to our house because "ghosties live there". I invited them in so he could see that it was just a recording. The only problem - he had never seen a record player. He just stood over it watching it go round and round. We explained it was an old fashioned CD!

Since then I have switched to a CD because it loops, but I might just go back to this old favorite this year. BTW, I love the pops and hisses; it reminds me of my childhood. Everything is so slick now, it is nice to have some imperfection.


----------



## otherworldly

Very cool, thank you so much for making these Halloweiner!


----------



## Halloweiner

You're welcome.


----------



## Darth Kundalini

Hi gang!
All my Sound FX and Music are back online.


----------



## Halloweiner

What's that link again?


----------



## Darth Kundalini

Halloweiner said:


> What's that link again?




http://www.captkundalini.com/Music/Halloween/

http://www.captkundalini.com/Sounds/Che-chee-kill-kill.mp3

http://www.captkundalini.com/Sounds/DisneyACollectionOfCreaks.mp3

http://www.captkundalini.com/Sounds/DisneyCatFight.mp3

http://www.captkundalini.com/Sounds/DisneyFusesAndExplosions.mp3

http://www.captkundalini.com/Sounds/DisneyScreamsAndGroans.mp3

http://www.captkundalini.com/Sounds/DisneyShipwreck.mp3

http://www.captkundalini.com/Sounds/DisneyTheBirds.mp3

http://www.captkundalini.com/Sounds/DisneyTheDogs.mp3

http://www.captkundalini.com/Sounds/DisneyTheMartianMonsters.mp3

http://www.captkundalini.com/Sounds/DisneyTheUnsafeBridge.mp3

http://www.captkundalini.com/Sounds/DisneyTheVeryLongFuse.mp3

http://www.captkundalini.com/Sounds/DisneyThunderLightningRain.mp3

http://www.captkundalini.com/Sounds/DisneyTimber.mp3

http://www.captkundalini.com/Sounds/FrankensteinMonsterGrowl.wav

http://www.captkundalini.com/Sounds/InControl.mp3

http://www.captkundalini.com/Sounds/LaughingMan.mp3

http://www.captkundalini.com/Sounds/RonetteRemembers.mp3

http://www.captkundalini.com/Sounds/biznesswithu.mp3

http://www.captkundalini.com/Sounds/ethereal.mp3

http://www.captkundalini.com/Sounds/funeralbells.mp3

http://www.captkundalini.com/Sounds/howl.wav

http://www.captkundalini.com/Sounds/soundw.wav

http://www.captkundalini.com/Sounds/terrororgan.mp3

http://www.captkundalini.com/Sounds/wherethedeadspeak.mp3


----------



## Halloweiner

Thanks. I meant before you had a link to some kind of an index page that had all of the sound files listed. I used to have a link to it off from my DIsney page, but it wasn't working so i removed the dead link.


----------



## Darth Kundalini

Halloweiner said:


> Thanks. I meant before you had a link to some kind of an index page that had all of the sound files listed. I used to have a link to it off from my DIsney page, but it wasn't working so i removed the dead link.


I took the files out after Halloween to make room for new files.


----------



## Halloweiner

Oh. Ok thanks.


----------



## freakengine

Awesome awesome awesome! Hands down, the best Halloween sound effects EVER! It should be...the artists who created the original sounds were doing so for the Disney foley and effects library. Someone just had the brilliant idea of compiling them for an LP. Every now and then I hear one of the cat sounds in a movie or cartoon, and it instantly puts me back in my room, listening to this record as a kid.

Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## Darth Kundalini

I have never been thanked so elloquently. You are _very_ welcome.  
I can relate to what you are saying, BTW.
The first time I heard the sounds, I just HAD to set up the Stereo Speakers by the front Window when I was a kid.
It gave the Trick or Treaters pause for cause. Some didn't want to approach.
That was the beginning of an annual event for me. Giving candy to the kids when I was too old to Trick or Treat and scaring the living hell out of them with the best sound FX on the planet.


----------



## Darth Kundalini

PS: One of the soudns was taken from the TV Series Twin Peaks.
It is the scene where Ronette Polaski awakens from her coma after reliving the night that she was kidnapped and assaulted and her friend Laura Palmer was murdered......and hearing the scream of the Demon that killed her.

Another one I addes was the Ethereal Sound from a website I found.

The other one is a Sound Byte taken from the hit CBS TV Series "Ghost Whisperer", in which Melinda Gordon first encounters the Laughing Man.
If you listen carefully, you can here the Message that he has for Melinda.
There are a couple of other sound bytes from that, as well.


----------



## Darth Kundalini

Oh, by the way.....lest we forget.....

The Haunted House


----------



## dustee

I would like to get a downloadable copy of the Disney's A Spooky Night in Disney's Haunted Mansion....if anyone has it....


----------



## Darth Kundalini

(Rolls eyes)
What more do you need than what I have already posted?
Isn't that enough?


----------



## Halloweiner

Yes, but what she is asking for is the Ron Howard, Robie Lester LP story. None of your files have that. Here you go:

*Side One*http://dw56.250free.com/HauntedMansionTape/SideOne.mp3

*Side Two*http://dw56.250free.com/HauntedMansionTape/SideTwo.mp3

This is another favorite of mine because *Thurl Ravenscroft* narrates. I love all his stuff.


----------



## oddbean

Halloweiner said:


> Yes, but what she is asking for is the Ron Howard, Robie Lester LP story. None of your files have that. Here you go:
> 
> *Side One*http://dw56.250free.com/HauntedMansionTape/SideOne.mp3
> 
> *Side One*http://dw56.250free.com/HauntedMansionTape/SideOne.mp3




Hi Halloweiner!

Did you mean to link to SideOne two times?
Just checking.

Thanks for posting the link to this!

oddbean


----------



## Halloweiner

No. I was in the process of fixing my post while you typed....lol.


----------



## dustee

Sorry Darth...didnt mean to stir you the wrong way....

Thanks Halloweiner.

Laurie


----------



## Darth Kundalini

dustee said:


> Sorry Darth...didnt mean to stir you the wrong way....
> 
> Thanks Halloweiner.
> 
> Laurie



No man, it's not youtr fault. Stress levels have been high on this end.
My father is 85 years old and we don't think he has much time left.


----------



## Halloweiner

Sorry to hear that Darth. I just lost my Grandmother last week who was 101, and my mother about 2 years ago. It's hard even if you know they are ready to go.


----------



## dustee

Sorry to hear that Darth...my prayers are with you...

I didnt mean to cause added stress...

Laurie


----------



## BlackHawk

Hi. This seems like a really cool place. Does anyone still have the Disney Haunted Mansion for sharing? I would really like to get it... brings back memories. Thank you!


----------



## Halloweiner

MIne will be back up Nov 4th when y bandwidth renews. I've goen through almost 80,000 Mb bandwidth in the month of october alone, and I am not paying for more until the Halloween week is over. I've als9o turned off Hotlinking which I hate to do because it also effects some of my own websites, but I just can't afford to keep paying that much money every month.


----------



## BlackHawk

Halloweiner,

Thank you for the reply and thank you for providing this! This brings back a lot of memories. I can't wait until you get it back online. That will be great! I'm surprised more people are not sharing it. Have a good one!





Halloweiner said:


> MIne will be back up Nov 4th when y bandwidth renews. I've goen through almost 80,000 Mb bandwidth in the month of october alone, and I am not paying for more until the Halloween week is over. I've als9o turned off Hotlinking which I hate to do because it also effects some of my own websites, but I just can't afford to keep paying that much money every month.


----------



## Halloweiner

All of my links given in previous posts should be up and running for these now.


----------



## Halloweiner

Wolfman said:


> I stumbled across a website dedicated to Spike Lee. He did one of the very first Halloween-realted LP's, called simply "Spike Lee In Stereo". Back in the day, stereo was all the rage. My parents owned it when I was just a kid. I couldn't believe that it's been released on CD!! I ordered it from amazon.com, and am looking forward to dimming the lights and listening to it with my 6 year-old daughter.


Spike also did a Christmas LP around that same time that was actually (at times) a pretty serious performance for him:

*Spike Jones "A Spike Jones Christmas"*

It contains the song Lee and his band made famous called "All I Want For Christmas Is My Two Front Teeth".


----------



## djm902

*disneys haunted mansion*

is there any where that i can download the haunted mansion traks new and old and in there whole form


----------



## Halloweiner

You mean Haunted mansion the LP or the tracks from the actual ride?


----------



## djm902

i want the tracks from the ride but not in a cut up form that is used for the ride


----------



## Halloweiner

I would still recommend going to www.doombuggies.com, and asking the owner if he knows where you might find that. It may be contained on a CD compilation somewhere. If so though I'm not familiar with one. He would know if anyone does though.


----------



## Halloweiner

I wonder if the Haunted Mansion 30th Anniversary CD has what you're looking for? I see it for sale a lot on ebay.


----------



## Guest

Halloweiner said:


> Yes, but what she is asking for is the Ron Howard, Robie Lester LP story. None of your files have that. Here you go:
> 
> *Side One*http://dw56.250free.com/HauntedMansionTape/SideOne.mp3
> 
> *Side Two*http://dw56.250free.com/HauntedMansionTape/SideTwo.mp3
> 
> This is another favorite of mine because *Thurl Ravenscroft* narrates. I love all his stuff.


I tried to click your links and I got an error saying: Hot link not premitted
Has anyone else have trouble with them?


----------



## Guest

Hi Dave: You even managed to get Jack The Ripper to look at your website, and that was a big deal because he is not into Halloween like us. He gives you 2 thumbs up !!!


----------



## Halloweiner

I had to turn off Hotlinking. Posting the sound files here like that was eating up too much bandwidth each month. That's something I have to pay for every month. After I had over 70,000 MB of bandwidth last September through November I had no choice but to turn off Hotllinking. I should have posted the link to the webpage (not the files), and then let every one individually download the files to their own PC. I'll fix that, and remember it in the future.

Here's the page the files come from:
*Haunted Mansion Story & Song Tape*

I'm glad Jack enjoyed my pages Blinky!!


----------



## Halloweiner

Blinky The House Elf said:


> Hi Dave: You even managed to get Jack The Ripper to look at your website, and that was a big deal because he is not into Halloween like us. He gives you 2 thumbs up !!!


That's good. Who is he exactly??


----------



## Guest

Halloweiner said:


> That's good. Who is he exactly??


He Is My better half, and he was listening to all your Halloween Music.
Btw In the midis file the " Outer Limits " link does not work.


----------



## Halloweiner

Yeah a lot fo those Midis are undependable. One day they'll work, and the next they won't. I've already checked them all out, and I think it is just an Angelfire glitch.


----------



## deaddude

Halloweiner said:


> Do any of you remember this album from the 1960's or 1970's? I still have mine, and I've uploaded it, and placed it on a web page for anyone interested in hearing it. It's got that old, scratchy LP sound to it, and would be great for someones haunt. Here is the link: http://forbiddencrypts.250free.com/DisneyChillingSounds.html


Well, I didn't have the album from the 60's, but I used to have a record that my parents bought for me at Disney World in the 80's that had all sorts of sound clips from the Haunted Mansion ride as well as a lot of chilling sound clips in general. I think it was called "Chilling Thrilling Sounds from a Haunted House", but I could be wrong. Come to think of it, I was actually trying to find that again so does anybody remember the exact name of that 80's record and if it ever did come out on CD?


----------



## Halloweiner

*I think you mean the 1979 Disney re-Release of sorts. It was the exact same title as the orange 1960's LP but the tracks were different. I think the only place it was ever available as a CD was at the Music Kiosks at the Disney parks. See the below attachment for a scan of the LP Cove:.*


----------



## deaddude

Halloweiner said:


> *I think you mean the 1979 Disney re-Release of sorts. It was the exact same title as the orange 1960's LP but the tracks were different. I think the only place it was ever available as a CD was at the Music Kiosks at the Disney parks. See the below attachment for a scan of the LP Cove:.*


halloweiner: That's it!!!!! But, now you've got me wondering why would it still have been around in the mid-80's as well...


----------



## Halloweiner

I'm not sure when it was pulled form the market, but perhaps there were still copies in the stores not sold yet by then. I know the first (orange) LP came out in 1964, but I never got my copy until 1970 or 1971.


----------



## deaddude

I see...Well, I guess I'll still try to track it down and see if a CD copy exists, but if not, I'll stop by your site and listen to some of your tracks!


----------



## Halloweiner

I see the LP for sale quite cheap on ebay all the time also.


----------



## deaddude

Unfortunately, my record player died years ago...that's why I'm having such a time with getting some of the good "old" stuff because some of it was not released on CD...


----------



## dancer5612004

*FROM LP to CD transfer*

http://www.cdbbq.com/web_store.cgi?keywords=disney+haunted
CHECK this site for Lp to Cd transfer of CHILLING THRILLING SOUNDS OF THE HAUNTED HOUSE.


----------



## Halloweiner

$59.95?? I could make one digitaly enhanced, with full-colored glosssy inserts for 1/4 that amount. Sorry. That price is ridiculous.


----------



## Guest

Halfway Dead: Halloweiner has some pretty cool sounds on his site and some real oldies, its a GREAT site.


----------



## dancer5612004

Halloweiner said:


> $59.95?? I could make one digitaly enhanced, with full-colored glosssy inserts for 1/4 that amount. Sorry. That price is ridiculous.


http://f1.grp.yahoofs.com/v1/QNNLRsp8e353P9TIraN39Df1rr3mUST4Z9C-HJh10hjnqKpvHYjoJIhar0Q64seA0amz5pZGb4nybZ3U2VoT9g/original_1964.jpg
I know, but I think the offer was for both Lp and Cd tansfer. 
I have the original copy in my vinyl storage boxes, and although you can hear the usual old record snaps and crackles, it doesn't skip and plays straight thru. I have my panasonic dual cassette/record player still (with cool compact speakers) and lately been buying some vintage albums from Ebay. But this particular record I already have, and pretty much liked the entire thing.


----------



## Halloweiner

I understand what you're saying dancer, but even for the LP included it shouldn't be more thna $20.00. I've seen dozens of all 3 types of Chilling, Thrilling LPs on ebay for as little as $4.99. I have both LPs also.


----------



## deaddude

Blinky The House Elf said:


> Halfway Dead: Halloweiner has some pretty cool sounds on his site and some real oldies, its a GREAT site.


Blinky The House Elf: Yes, Halloweiner's site is *awesome* and thanks for reminding me about it because I have to go look something up there real quick!


----------



## Halloweiner

Thanks Blinky. It took me a long time back then to set up those websites. Come September to November they get some pretty heavy visitation rates.


----------



## Guest

I was just trying to help out, sometimes it is real hard to get Good Music. and sound effects are 25% of the prop. I would say. You could make a killer prop but without the sound effect its just not the same.... Love ya All


----------



## sledge

Hey Blinky I tried to get on the all those sites and got redirected too


----------



## Guest

sledge said:


> Hey Blinky I tried to get on the all those sites and got redirected too


Try to click the link from inside the forum and not from your yahoo/ hotmail account some times that makes a differance. 

I have had that happen to me before too, then I come to the forum and click on it and it works, go firgure.......


----------



## dancer5612004

*Extending "The Haunted House" track*

On CHILLING THRILLING SOUNDS, my favorite, of course, was the first track selection called "The Haunted House". 
"You are a bold and courageous person, afraid of nothing. . ."
Once you got to the last wailing scream I would add the track instantly on cassette with the selection "Thunder, Lightning, and Rain." Then once that track was almost done, Id go back immediately to "The Haunted House" minus the opening dialogue, right into the opening chains. The longer edited version always proved a better hit for me.
That "Thunder, Lightning, and Rain" track had an awesome wolf yell in the background that I dont think was included in "The Haunted House." If it was, it was not as profound as being featured in solitary rainstorm echoing. Very effective!


----------



## dancer5612004

They have assortment of Disney sounds on Doombuggies.com and the one album with the white frame is the one I still have.
http://www.doombuggies.com/media_audio.htm


----------



## Halloweiner

Dancer the LP I have is the 70's Orange version. I got mine in 1971 at Woolworth's. It also has the LP insert with Halloween Party Tips that not all of the orange versions had so I've since learned.


Here's my favorite wolf howl background sound set:

*Disney Haunted Mansion Movie Website Background Sound File*

I decomplied this off from the flash file of the Disney Haunted Mansion Movie website back when the movie first came out.


----------



## deaddude

Halloweiner: You've got the coolest collection of song files, dude!!!


----------



## Halloweiner

Thanks. I've been working for over 4 years on them now.


----------



## dancer5612004

*Creep Show CD: wolf howls*



Halloweiner said:


> Dancer the LP I have is the 70's Orange version. I got mine in 1971 at Woolworth's. It also has the LP insert with Halloween Party Tips that not all of the orange versions had so I've since learned.
> 
> 
> Here's my favorite wolf howl background sound set:
> 
> *Disney Haunted Mansion Movie Website Background Sound File*
> 
> I decomplied this off from the flash file of the Disney Haunted Mansion Movie website back when the movie first came out.


Disney has some of the best wolf howls ever! Not only in Chilling Thrilling Sounds, but also the Haunted Mansion attraction at the part of the ride where you board the famous doombuggies, and when entering the fabulous romping graveyard by a skelton dog illuminted in black lighting.
One noteable wolf howl sequence can also be found in a track called NIGHT DOGS on Creepshow Cd which runs a little over two minutes.
http://www.frightcatalog.com/Halloween-Special+Effects/Halloween+Music/Creep+Show+CD-1406009/


----------



## Halloweiner

Is Darth (aka Capt.) Kundalini around any longer? None of his Chilling Thrilling files work any longer.


----------



## dancer5612004

*Chilling Sources*

Beats me, I never used his files because I had the original album recorded on cassette at home for my own use.

STILL, there's always MY WAY!

http://www.cdbbq.com/web_store.cgi?keywords=disney+haunted

http://www.e-profession.com/records/Walt_Disney_records_h.htm

I thought you had em?


----------



## Halloweiner

I do, but one of my 1979 tracks was corrupt. When I went searching for his files, they are all deleted. So I re-upped it off my LP. 

BTW - my webpages are out of bandwidth until next Friday. Anyone wanting any of these Disney LPs can find them here:

*Disney LPs Re-Shared At My Blog*


----------



## Hauntcast

Dude, that is by far the best sound FX record ever. I used it on every Haunt that I did in the 80's and the early 90's. I played it so much the vinyl was almost see through. 
I remember having to run back into the house to flip the record or set the needle back to the begining when I heard it hit the runout grove. 
When I worked in radio I had the production director get a copy from the record label. I meant to swipe it...I mean borrow it when I moved on.


----------



## Hauntcast

*Side 2*

I downloaded the zip file for CTSHH 79 and It was only side 1 which was awesome, but I would love side 2 w/ the SFX.

I tried to download the 64 zip file and it was temporarily missing or something. Can you email them to me at [email protected] . Thanks.


----------



## Halloweiner

No clue on either question. I've written megaUpload Support for help, but no answer yet. They are the service I use for downloads. So for now I'm sorry, but you'll just have to wait for me to find out what is wrong. As for the 1979 Zip file as far as I know the file contains the entire LP. I only have the tracks divided by the 12 main Track Titles off from the back of the LP. I just downloaded the file, and that IS the entire 1979 LP that I have.


----------



## xxnonamexx

Great Work. Can you upload these on Rapidshare? Thanks I would appreciate it.


----------



## Halloweiner

What is wrong with MegaUpload? The files eem to be fine now.


----------



## Hauntcast

I forgot that the SFX were grouped into catagories, sorry about that. I just downloaded 64 as well. This is a huge score for me. Listening to them makes me feel like a kid again.
If you need any voicework for props give me a holla.

I edited the SFX from 79 into single files. If you need them let me know.


----------



## FreakinFreak

Man I LOVE that album... wow, what memories. Thanks Halloweiner!


----------



## Halloweiner

You're welcome. 

I used to live in Hunstville, AL for about 8 years back in the late 1980's early 1990's. I'll bet you I wouldn't even recognize it any longer as much as I've heard it has grown since I was there last in 1996.


----------



## deaddude

Halloweiner said:


> Thanks. I've been working for over 4 years on them now.




*4 YEARS?!?!?!?!* That's a long time to invest in computer files!!! But of course, people like me really appreciate the effort!!!


----------



## deaddude

Halloweiner said:


> What is wrong with MegaUpload? The files eem to be fine now.


That guy probably doesn't have a megaupload account, dude...sometimes it seems to time out for people without accounts...


----------



## Bruzilla

Wow! Talk about flashbacks! One night when we were still pretty little, my sisters and I were at home with a babysitter and went to bed. After we were asleep, our parents came back from their dinner, and my Dad had bought that album. He put side 2 on our big console stereo, turned the volume all the way up, and played that moans and groans track.

Talk about a rude awakening! All three of us were running around in blind panic.


----------



## savagehaunter

Bruzilla, your dad is awesome! He planted the haunter seed and now look it has grown to be a full fledged haunter.


----------



## Bruzilla

Yep, he planted the seed, but Chilly Billy Cardille watered it.  My sisters and I spent every Saturday night planted in front of the TV at 11:30 waiting for Chiller Theater to start.


----------



## Halloweiner

We didn't have a late night show here. Our local Horror Host show came on at 1 PM on Saturdays on a Syracuse Channel. It was called Monster Movie Matinee. It was just as scary to me watching those old horror movies in broad daylight as it was after dark.


----------



## savagehaunter

We had Joe Bob Briggs in upstate NY.


----------



## Verse 13

That is one of the original scary sound effects record. Nice post!


----------



## thededmatter

Hi there! Just creeping through and YES! I have the original album and another record of haunted house sound fx (I'll have to go downstairs and check later). I also have the Disney's Haunted Mansion "Read along" book BUT unfortunately not the 45 record. I'll always remember those opening lines......"YOU ARE BOLD AND COURAGEOUS PERSON.....AFRAID OF NOTHING. HIGH ON A HILL TOP NEAR YOUR HOME THERE STANDS A DILAPITATED OLD MANSION. SOME SAY THE PLACE IS HAUNTED, BUT YOU DON'T BELIEVE IN SUCH MYTHS. ONE DARK AND STORMY NIGHT, A LIGHT APPEARS ON THE TOP MOST TOWER OF THE OLD BUILDING. YOU DECIDE TO INVESTIGATE.......AND YOU NEVER RETURN" Then the wind blows and so starts the sound fx! Love it! Each track has an intro and some are a bit hokey. The Chinese Water Torture for example! Funny!
thededmatter


----------



## pookiemonster

Halloweiner said:


> We didn't have a late night show here. Our local Horror Host show came on at 1 PM on Saturdays on a Syracuse Channel. It was called Monster Movie Matinee. It was just as scary to me watching those old horror movies in broad daylight as it was after dark.


Found this for ya on youtube!


----------



## bmedley608

Halloweiner,

Why do your links go to a web hosting site? You can't get to any music.

What happened?


----------



## Halloweiner

The owner of the host server went bankrupt, and let his Domain lapse without telling any of us.


----------



## Thorn Kill Creek

Halloweiner 
The owner of the host server went bankrupt, and let his Domain lapse without telling any of us.

Do you have any plans on reuploading them.


----------



## thepartypros

I cannot get a single link to open!! Either there is an error or it takes me to something that has nothing to do with the music files... Any help out there?


----------



## Hauntcast

You can get the 64 album on iTunes.


----------



## Dinosaur1972

Or you could try this.


----------



## Halloweiner

Not unless I can find a server that is as easy to use as 250free was. I'm not big on programming websites myself. 250free had a system that would do it for you after you just plugged in the coding you wanted.


----------



## DarkManDustin

If anyone has a digital version of these mentioned, could you pm me, please?


----------



## Halloweiner

I shared the 1979 version off from cassette *HERE*.

Still looking for an active link for the 1964 version.


----------



## Darth Kundalini

I have returned and I've got Good News! You can get "Chilling, Thrilling Sounds From The Haunted House" on iTunes. All the tracks have been completely restored! They are flawless.
Or you can get them all here in the link above. Free. 
I also have the 1979 Version here.
Here is a link for Music AND Sounds from various and sundry movies, TV Shows and just plain Sound FX.
And here's my version of an old local Dallas TV Show which came on every Friday night back in the 1960's. Intro.
Enjoy.

PS: If the Links change I will let you know in plenty of time.


----------



## DarkManDustin

Do you have the Itunes link? I try to search, and can't find it.


----------



## Darth Kundalini

Here is the iTunes Link.


----------



## GhostHost999

darth kundalini said:


> i have returned and i've got good news! You can get "chilling, thrilling sounds from the haunted house" on itunes. All the tracks have been completely restored! They are flawless.
> Or you can get them all here in the link above. Free.
> I also have the 1979 version here.
> Here is a link for music and sounds from various and sundry movies, tv shows and just plain sound fx.
> And here's my version of an old local dallas tv show which came on every friday night back in the 1960's. intro.
> Enjoy.
> 
> Ps: If the links change i will let you know in plenty of time.


thanks a lot darh kundalini!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Halloweiner

Thanks, but as I've said before I don't trust iTunes. I tried downloading their program back in 2007, and got one of the wickedest virus' ever attached to their download. I spent 21 hours on the phone with an MS Service Rep trying to find the file, and remove it.


----------



## Darth Kundalini

Well then you can get them free from my website. All the tracks have been checked by the latest version of Norton Premium 360.
You can get them HERE and HERE....for free.


----------



## Darth Kundalini

The Music is HERE, plus I have in tribute to the late Jonathan Frid, included the soundtrack to "Dark Shadows".
If any of you encounter any troubles with the downloads, please feel free to let me know and I will take them down.


----------



## Halloweiner

Thanks Darth. I have my own LP rip on file.


----------



## Irishguy

Darth Kundalini said:


> The Music is HERE, plus I have in tribute to the late Jonathan Frid, included the soundtrack to "Dark Shadows".
> If any of you encounter any troubles with the downloads, please feel free to let me know and I will take them down.


You, Sir, are the bomb-diggity! Thanks! You had a few tracks that I've been scouring the web for.


----------

